
Multi-MIME Type Copying with the Async Clipboard API - tomayac
https://blog.tomayac.com/2020/03/20/multi-mime-type-copying-with-the-async-clipboard-api/
======
tomayac
See how to copy an SVG with JavaScript so that when you paste… …in SVGOMG, it
pastes the source code …in macOS Preview, it pastes a PNG render …in an SVG
editor, it pastes the SVG

